# Night Freight GP38



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Night Freight with USA Trains GP38.
Loco seven years old. Totally reliable, never gone wrong.
Sound, courtesy of LGB.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKXDZUo4BB4


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I loved your pictures of the GP38 night train. Tonight I was just running my own "night coal train" pulled by an Aristo SD45 that looks at first glance just like your GP38 - same colors and roadname. I love to run trains at night in the total darkness. I think I feel a sense of adventure watching that train head out of the lighted garage where my "yard" is into the darkness - never being 100% certain there isn't something on the track or some other problem out there in the darkness. I can tell that you enjoy it too!!

Ed


----------

